

Web encryption leads to ‘unethical’ spy practices – ex-GCHQ chief - jimmyradola
http://rt.com/uk/225643-encryption-unethical-spy-behaviour/

======
jjgreen
Breaking news: putting locks on your doors leads to 'unethical' practices by
burglars ...

